# Help!! Teaching kids what to and not to fear.



## Booie (Apr 17, 2011)

My 5 year old grandson has always loved reptiles and bugs, especially spiders, however, his mum and dad are not fans, and his dad is not good at all, this left my grandson wary, so I took him to meet a chile rose, (think thats right)









Its cured him, He now wants a pet spider, and so far I been able to pasify him with leaf insects,(which he loves but finds boring) which his parents find ok to live with, anyway, I digress, We have alot of those fake black widows where we live, which are the only wild spider I've seen with a big rounded back end, so what is this that he found living in the glass recycle bin?








Sorry its small, it was taken on a mobile.

I need to know, are there anymore spiders like the fake widow I should educate him on?, I live on outskirts of Southampton, I dont want to fear him again, by over reacting to a spider I've never seen before, but at the same time, I dont want to run the risk of him getting hurt.


----------



## Booie (Apr 17, 2011)

BTW, this was found in Netley, 3 miles from us, in the Royal British Legion I believe. Apparently it was the biggest wild male that the guy from Marwell had ever seen, and collected!!!!!!!! Was told this was an Huntsman Spider, and it was dangerous, I thought they were harmless, are they? and What else is (could be) out there??? lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

begin education, allow him to feed the spider, explain not all spiders are freindly but get him to look at it from the spiders point of view. 
Sounds like another good member in the making. 

Teach him about all different types. teach him that they should not normally be handled. : victory:

Why
How
how some bites are more dangerouse than others. 
you have a good thing going there and to let something as educational slip would be a shame. 

He does not need to keep a spider, but he could look after one of yours when ever he visits and see how he fairs to prove himself to his parents: victory:


----------



## Booie (Apr 17, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> but he could look after one of yours when ever he visits and see how he fairs to prove himself to his parents: victory:


 
OOOOOOOH Noooo, I dont do spiders, up untill 3 years ago, I had a phobia so bad, I would pass out if one surprised me, (broke both collar bones doing so) I decided the only way to get over fear was knowledge, so I learnt about them, and I've great respect for them, but still find some that make me feel physically dizzy, (hence why I cant search pics to i.d the little one he's holding) I'm fine with 20ft snakes, but cant handle spiders. Not yet anyway. I'm still educating myself.
:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Booie said:


> OOOOOOOH Noooo, I dont do spiders, up untill 3 years ago, I had a phobia so bad, I would pass out if one surprised me, (broke both collar bones doing so) I decided the only way to get over fear was knowledge, so I learnt about them, and I've great respect for them, but still find some that make me feel physically dizzy, (hence why I cant search pics to i.d the little one he's holding) I'm fine with 20ft snakes, but cant handle spiders. Not yet anyway. I'm still educating myself.
> :lol2:


 
I see lol, I have to admit there are some types of spider I would not even look at twice lol. 
but that is just me, well the above is the best I can offfer really. 
One spider I reluctantly took in once was some kind of unidentfied baboon, I went in to change its water one day using the forceps, It made a web over it I lifted it up I knew what was going to happen and the spider jumped out but it happned so damn fast and in an unpredictible way even though I knew what it was going to do! 
I droped the forceps and ran out the room lol:blush:

It wasnt ontil I got out side I relised what I had done and bloomin reluctantly had to go back in and close the lid. 
I gave the spider to one of my friends after alot of poesuasion becasue it was just too fast for me lmao :blush:

I just stick with chileans
curlys anything that goes up and not in the old world list lol:2thumb:


----------



## Booie (Apr 17, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I see lol, I have to admit there are some types of spider I would not even look at twice lol.
> but that is just me, well the above is the best I can offfer really.
> One spider I reluctantly took in once was some kind of unidentfied baboon, I went in to change its water one day using the forceps, It made a web over it I lifted it up I knew what was going to happen and the spider jumped out but it happned so damn fast and in an unpredictible way even though I knew what it was going to do!
> I droped the forceps and ran out the room lol:blush:
> ...


HAHA, I think its the speed that gets me, the huntsman pictured makes me feel ill, coz you just know looking at his forward facing legs, its gonna be proper fast, lol.
Thanks for your input and taking the time to answer, I will continue to encourage my little Steve Irwin, altho I refused to buy him the hat that he said all 'hanimal hexplorerers has when searching for fings'.
Sure you'll see him on here in a few years. lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Booie said:


> HAHA, I think its the speed that gets me, the huntsman pictured makes me feel ill, coz you just know looking at his forward facing legs, its gonna be proper fast, lol.
> Thanks for your input and taking the time to answer, I will continue to encourage my little Steve Irwin, altho I refused to buy him the hat that he said all 'hanimal hexplorerers has when searching for fings'.
> Sure you'll see him on here in a few years. lol.


 
Yeah I have to be careful, my reflexes are not as fast as what they used to be I have medical problems now too which does not help so only things I can manage and not gonna go over the top. 
no problem you are most welcome: victory:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

first thing i'd tell him was that spiders don't like to be handled, they prefer to be left alone, and handling them "scares" them to a point, being picked up and plonked on someones hand (not necessarily in that manner) is like us being picked out of our homes and plonked onto a giant "things" hands. The spider doesn't know whats going on, and gets stressed out.
Holding wild spiders isn't at all safe either, they're always open to biting your son, giving him a negative experience meaning he'll be scared of being bitten in the future!


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

Hat's off to you, as an arachnophobe you're actually doing something about it and helping others along the way, good on you, BUT and it is a big but (hee hee) handling the Hunstman spiders is a no no, and I wouldn't recommend the false widows for handling either, as although they are a false widow I hear they can still deliver a painful bite. Alot of people frown on any handling of spiders, and in general I would agree, but each spider is different, some activley seem to search out your hand when cleaning/feeding/watering and climb straight on, many zoo's do a section where they have one or two that they know can be trusted to behave and allow the public the chance to hold one so my thoughts are in general do not handle unless you know the spider well enough to know how it reacts to movement etc.
If you're looking for a really cool spider he could keep try to find a Tegenaria Gigantea the big brown house spider we get in UK, they are prolific hunters/feeders with an always happy to feed attitude, really good webbers so look immpressive in a small tub or tank, they lay an entire carpet down over the floor and parents couldn't complain about one of those as they're running around most homes or sheds anyway :lol2:
I hope both of your interest continues, there are some stunning, well behaved spiders out there, not too mention that they can be soooooo addictive :lol2:


----------



## JJO (Mar 29, 2011)

Are there any wild spiders in England that are dangerous (apart from being able to bite)? I just assumed there aren't any...

I've never been afraid to touch any interesting looking creature I find in my house or outside (apart from snakes, probably best not to poke them)


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

JJO said:


> Are there any wild spiders in England that are dangerous (apart from being able to bite)? I just assumed there aren't any...
> 
> I've never been afraid to touch any interesting looking creature I find in my house or outside (apart from snakes, probably best not to poke them)


There are none that are dangerous, but there are a few that can give you a painful bite. I was bitten by a lycosa about 8 years ago, and that hurt quite a lot, much more than a wasp sting. I had a painful red lump for a few days, and a large area around the bite itched, and burned a lot.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

spicewwfc said:


> There are none that are dangerous, but there are a few that can give you a painful bite. I was bitten by a lycosa about 8 years ago, and that hurt quite a lot, much more than a wasp sting. I had a painful red lump for a few days, and a large area around the bite itched, and burned a lot.


What are they native to England? 
The ones people keep aren't the UK ones are they?


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i always say if you dont know don't touch you never know whats coming over these days safe then sorry any day


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> What are they native to England?
> The ones people keep aren't the UK ones are they?


Yeah they are native to the UK, but people usually keep the indian species they are bigger, but the ones in this country still get to a fair size, I think about 4 or 5cm.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Shandy said:


> i always say if you dont know don't touch you never know whats coming over these days safe then sorry any day


Yeah I agree, was in the news a while back of some black widows in grapes or something. :gasp:

But it's good you're trying to educate him, I agree with what others have said though, don't let him handle them as if he gets bitten it can make him scared. I got bitten when I was a kid, from then on I was terrified. Since getting a T I've been cured, but I still couldn't go near one of those big house spiders. :blush:


----------



## Booie (Apr 17, 2011)

spicewwfc said:


> There are none that are dangerous, but there are a few that can give you a painful bite. I was bitten by a lycosa about 8 years ago, and that hurt quite a lot, much more than a wasp sting. I had a painful red lump for a few days, and a large area around the bite itched, and burned a lot.


I just searched these out as, part of the reason for this thread, was to find out what is out there, and if the lycosa is the wolf spider, as it looks like it is, (which ironically are the ones who helped me over my fear mostly, as they carry their babies about and move strangley) I know why it was a painful red lump, because this is what your meant to do after being bitten by one. 


> It is believed a person bitten by one of these spiders must be treated by indulging in a special kind of dancing. The dance, or some version of it, is now known as the tarantella. In fact, however, the bites of this spider are not known to cause severe symptoms in humans, much less endanger human life


If you only knew huh! :lol2:


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I agree, was in the news a while back of some black widows in grapes or something. :gasp:


Brazilian wandering spiders have also been found in with the supermarket bananas. Phoneutria bites are essential to avoid! (particularly if you're male)


----------



## Booie (Apr 17, 2011)

The T Lord said:


> first thing i'd tell him was that spiders don't like to be handled, they prefer to be left alone, and handling them "scares" them to a point, being picked up and plonked on someones hand (not necessarily in that manner) is like us being picked out of our homes and plonked onto a giant "things" hands. The spider doesn't know whats going on, and gets stressed out.
> Holding wild spiders isn't at all safe either, they're always open to biting your son, giving him a negative experience meaning he'll be scared of being bitten in the future!


This seems like the general concesus, and I will tell him he shouldn't touch, but he's a 5 year old nipper, which is why I was asking really, what is out there. As giving knowledgeable facts about the spiders out there will make him understand why he shouldn't rather than 'Dont touch'



peterparker said:


> Hat's off to you, as an arachnophobe you're actually doing something about it and helping others along the way, good on you, BUT and it is a big but (hee hee) handling the Hunstman spiders is a no no, and I wouldn't recommend the false widows for handling either, as although they are a false widow I hear they can still deliver a painful bite. Alot of people frown on any handling of spiders, and in general I would agree, but each spider is different, some activley seem to search out your hand when cleaning/feeding/watering and climb straight on, many zoo's do a section where they have one or two that they know can be trusted to behave and allow the public the chance to hold one so my thoughts are in general do not handle unless you know the spider well enough to know how it reacts to movement etc.
> If you're looking for a really cool spider he could keep try to find a Tegenaria Gigantea the big brown house spider we get in UK, they are prolific hunters/feeders with an always happy to feed attitude, really good webbers so look immpressive in a small tub or tank, they lay an entire carpet down over the floor and parents couldn't complain about one of those as they're running around most homes or sheds anyway :lol2:
> I hope both of your interest continues, there are some stunning, well behaved spiders out there, not too mention that they can be soooooo addictive :lol2:


I heard bout the Devon woman who lost a thumb by a false widow bite, so Jay knows he can look, but not touch one, or its web, as I've read other instances of people whos arms has brushed web in sheds and they recieved 2-3 bites.
As for huntsman, he wouldn't touch that, It was bigger than his head! 




Booie said:


> image
> Sorry its small, it was taken on a mobile.


Can anybody give a positive ID to this one, I've been trying to locate on sites which has pictures of spiders native to England, but all i've come up with, is that it could have been a young Segestria Florentina in which case he was lucky as they do give nasty bite, and are not native, but introduced.


----------

